# Hitler und der Leasingvertrag



## Muli (22 Jan. 2009)

Das Video ist einfach Kult!




​

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Buterfly (22 Jan. 2009)

Gerhard Polt ist einfach klasse 
:thx: muli


----------

